# Bet with Sixerfanforlife



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

After a frustrating conversation with Sixerfanforlife off of the boards we have came to an agreement on a bet apparently Sixerfanforlife is convinced that we will not make the playoffs this year (Predicted record: 42-40 10th seed) where on the other hand I say we will

Conditions:

Sixers make the playoffs Sixerfanforlife has stated that he will disappear from here without return


Sixers miss the playoffs I have agreed to write an open appology right here for ever giving him a hard time and never to do again no matter what happens


Sixerfanforlife I wish you the best of luck but I cant say youll be missed by me at least


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I wonder if Sixerfanforlife loses he will keep his end of the deal.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

The Mods can always ban his IP address, I think this bet is a little over board but its all good.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, a bit over the top if you ask me. On every forum, everywhere there is always someone who is going to disagree. I don't question his support for the team even though I have seen that some of his posts are "pessimistic" (realistic if you ask me). Until our team sorts itself out, there are always going to be people who are going to post the realistic side of things, rather than the "We've won, let's enjoy it" side. Because, yes, although we did win our last game, we didn't win it easily, and by our first half, we should've stormed the game for an easy win rather than making it difficult on ourselves through our ****ty defense. I've even seen some of you mention how Sammy D performed in overtime was quality, but how he performed through most of the 3rd and 4th was terrible, so lighten up on Sixerfanforlife, there's always going to be an opposing side and you have to learn to live with it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

You are trading an apology for long-term banishment from BBB.net? Sounds like a really crappy deal to me.  

But yeah, these kinds of bets should not be made.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How does 42-40 get a team the 10th seed? That'll get the 7th seed at worst.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> But yeah, these kinds of bets should not be made.


Too right.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Noob said:


> Yeah, a bit over the top if you ask me. On every forum, everywhere there is always someone who is going to disagree. I don't question his support for the team even though I have seen that some of his posts are "pessimistic" (realistic if you ask me). Until our team sorts itself out, there are always going to be people who are going to post the realistic side of things, rather than the "We've won, let's enjoy it" side. Because, yes, although we did win our last game, we didn't win it easily, and by our first half, we should've stormed the game for an easy win rather than making it difficult on ourselves through our ****ty defense. I've even seen some of you mention how Sammy D performed in overtime was quality, but how he performed through most of the 3rd and 4th was terrible, so lighten up on Sixerfanforlife, there's always going to be an opposing side and you have to learn to live with it.




Noob, your new so you've got no clue. You haven't actually been here long enough to understand the situation.You should read up a little on the history of the board or just read some of his old posts to really understand. Lord knows you will be less intelligent because of it. We've got quite a few pessimistic fans so thats not really an issue. He's young so everyone put up with his long winded garbage posts and braincell killing threads for a while giving him several chances to step his game up or simply become less annoying. Obviously it didnt happen. I wasn't all for the bet before originally but now that I'm thinking about it the board will be a far better place without him. The sixers will make the playoffs this year in a low seed and he will be gone.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

RedsDrunk said:


> Noob, your new so you've got no clue. You haven't actually been here long enough to understand the situation.You should read up a little on the history of the board or just read some of his old posts to really understand. Lord knows you will be less intelligent because of it. We've got quite a few pessimistic fans so thats not really an issue. He's young so everyone put up with his long winded garbage posts and braincell killing threads for a while giving him several chances to step his game up or simply become less annoying. Obviously it didnt happen. I wasn't all for the bet before originally but now that I'm thinking about it the board will be a far better place without him. The sixers will make the playoffs this year in a low seed and he will be gone.


Just because my registration date is new, doesn't mean I'm new to the boards. I lurked for awhile before joining, as I always do with forums. I didn't pinpoint his posts though, but maybe I should go back and read some. His recent post in the game thread was definitly one of those "braincell killers" you mentioned.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Noob said:


> Just because my registration date is new, doesn't mean I'm new to the boards. I lurked for awhile before joining, as I always do with forums. I didn't pinpoint his posts though, but maybe I should go back and read some. His recent post in the game thread was definitly one of those "braincell killers" you mentioned.



Its cool with the whole "lurking thing," I did the same for quite some time myself. Go back to mid-summer and you'll get the gist.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Come on Kunlun, Sxerfan4life's post has gotten a little better. His earlier post and thread comments almost made me lose my religion. So, I held my comments to myself. 

I personally don't want to see any 6er fan to leave this site. I like to hear from all sides and all views.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

No need for this bet anymore I have just realized that by adding Sixerfanforlife to my ignore list it also blocks all posts in any thread so anything he posts becomes Invicible to me 

So I suggest anyone else that is angered or annoyed by him to do the same then to you its like he actually isnt here and any of the people that might actually enjoy reading what he has to say can continue to do so 

But as for me Sixerfanforlife is no longer here and its more enjoyable to be here


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Mr.Crybaby: I am pleased, to hear you know what an ignore button is. Please take the next step and don't insult. Thank you


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

yah well that **** dont work cuz when im not signed in i can still see your garbage you sad excusse for a life quit wasting oxygen and just disapear you good for nothing piece of trash :curse: i wish nothing but the worst to you so F OFF LOSER


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That rant, although I understood it required at least 25 percent of my thinking post to try and understand it. Poorly written.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> yah well that **** dont work cuz when im not signed in i can still see your garbage you sad excusse for a life quit wasting oxygen and just disapear you good for nothing piece of trash :curse: i wish nothing but the worst to you so F OFF LOSER



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Bringing this back up, We did not make the playoffs AND we did worse then I predicted. Anyone remember this?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Bringing this back up, We did not make the playoffs AND we did worse then I predicted. Anyone remember this?


yep that is correct but we also remember how right after you made the bet you were begging and crying to cancle the bet which i let you do. Smart move by me huh :biggrin:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Bringing this back up, We did not make the playoffs AND we did worse then I predicted. Anyone remember this?


Hahah I was wondering when you were gonna do that.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

This forum needs posters and banning one of its active participant for a stupid bet is not gonna do her well.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> This forum needs posters and banning one of its active participant for a stupid bet is not gonna do her well.



BANNED!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Well the Eastern Conference was bad, but I didn't think 42-40 bad, I should've kept my mouth shut, if I knew we would lose 11 of our last 14. This was generally a funny fourm, I think I got better now.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Well the Eastern Conference was bad, but I didn't think 42-40 bad, I should've kept my mouth shut, if I knew we would lose 11 of our last 14. This was generally a funny fourm, I think I got better now.


You dont bother me at all anymore, guess that says somethin right there.


----------

